# hand hints, help andtips for becoming a Terminator!?



## scry (Apr 29, 2009)

hey guys,

I've googled myself senseless and found some great stuff some lame and some okay stuff.

I've finally decided and have 25days to do it - eeeeeeeeeek.
Im going for battle-damaged terminator, not necessarily Arnold S in T2. But damage wise inspiration from that.

in a nutshell im looking for help on clothing, make up fx and weaponry....

any help would be appreciated,

thanks


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure somebody will have suggestions on how to achieve this! Great concept!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

If I were to attempt this kind of costume, I'd start with deciding how much endoskeleton I wanted visible. Back in 92-93, you could get a T2 makeup kit with an endo-skull section that you applied to your face and blended with makeup, I think it even had the red eye. It was cool and I should have bought one. Anyway...

So if you want to be the 800 series, with actual flesh, that's a good option. Maybe you could luck into finding a similar kit or modify a skull mask to make the facial prosthetic. I recall seeing on my last trip to Wal-Mart a "Demons of Metal" mask that was skull-like, stylized, and chromed. That might be a contender for modification to suit your needs.

If you want to do the 600 series, which had rubber skin, you could try this:

Get a skeletal mask of some sort, and paint it with a nice metallic. Then detail it as you desire (dirt, grime, oil, leaked coolant, shredded syntheflesh). Now find a fairly normal looking mask, like a William Shatner one or something like that.
Cut the flesh-appearing mask to reveal the desired amount of endoskull, then layer it over the metallic endoskull mask and glue them together. Leave some nice shredded flaps of fleshy mask, because you know, those humans keep dogs with sharp teeth. Detail the points of contact as you desire (more dirt, grime, oil, leaked coolant, shredded syntheflesh). Presto! Battle damaged T-600 mask!

For the rest, I'd just use old jeans, a heavy jacket, basically normal clothes that an incognito terminator would use when trying to get past those darn dogs and to the nice fragile humans. Just grime them up good. 

I hope this helps you, and good luck with the costume, it's a great choice.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

here's a link to a mini gun


----------



## scry (Apr 29, 2009)

oooh thanks guys...

Johnmonster I think i bought the mask you were talking about a few days ago from Asda (believe its part of the Walmart chain - over here in the UK) - Am looking into attaching a sunglass lens + flashy red light to make me a large eye piece.... or just the broken bits of skin with endoskele showing beneath. depends how plan A works out.

XDM love the prop - tis amazing!


----------

